# Iphone bloqué code développeur IOS 7 beta



## macbook white (15 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,
il y a 2 jours j'ai mis IOS 7 beta sur mon iphone 4S.
Ayant trop de bug j'ai décidé ce matin de remettre IOS 6.1, la restauration dans itunes marquant un message d'erreur, j'ai donc essayer de reinitialiser l'iphone dans "réglages".
Je l'ai rallumé et donc choisi ma langue et mon réseau internet sauf qu'au moment de l'activation de l'iphone il me dit qu'ils ne peuvent pas activer mon iphone car je n'ai le code développeur.

Auriez vous un code ou une astuce svp


----------



## Powerdom (15 Juin 2013)

macbook white a dit:


> car je n'ai le code développeur.



quelle idée aussi. alors que macGé dit qu'il est très très instable et qu'il ne faut surtout pas l'installer...


----------



## macbook white (15 Juin 2013)

marenostrum a dit:


> pour remettre iOS 6 (l'ancien) tu dois mettre ton iPhone en mode récupération, appuyer sur les deux boutons (Home+Power) jusque quand iTunes (ouvert) détecte un iPhone en mode récupération.
> après avec la touche Alt + Restaurer l'iPhone en lui montrant l'ancien firmware.
> s'il ne l'est pas sur iTunes (Alt + Aller > Bibliothèque > iTunes > iPhone Software Updates), le système va le chercher sur le site d'Apple.
> 
> ou acheter un code devellopeur , y en a qui le vendent (pas cher, 3-5 euros)



merci beaucoup pour ta réponse sa a marché direct avec itunes!


----------



## lionfort (16 Juin 2013)

[.....]


----------



## pierrealex_ (18 Juin 2013)

marenostrum a dit:


> pour remettre iOS 6 (l'ancien) tu dois mettre ton iPhone en mode récupération, appuyer sur les deux boutons (Home+Power) jusque quand iTunes (ouvert) détecte un iPhone en mode récupération.
> après avec la touche Alt + Restaurer l'iPhone en lui montrant l'ancien firmware.
> s'il ne l'est pas sur iTunes (Alt + Aller > Bibliothèque > iTunes > iPhone Software Updates), le système va le chercher sur le site d'Apple.
> 
> ou acheter un code devellopeur , y en a qui le vendent (pas cher, 3-5 euros)



Bonsoir a toi, j'avais exactement le meme probleme, merci enormement du conseil ! Cette fois ci j'attendrai jusqu'a ce qu'Apple lance la version ios7.0 , je pensais que j'avais perdu mon iphone et qu'il fallait que j'en rachete un ou bien que je le change ! 
En tous cas une seule chose a dire :  MERCI BEAUCOUP DU CONSEIL ! 
Bonne soirée a toi  !


----------



## Cyrillo77 (19 Juin 2013)

salut,

je suis en beta 1 sans compte dev est ce que lors de la maj vers la beta 2 en juillet ça passera comme une lettre à la poste depuis l'iphone ou est ce que ça va bloquer.

à noter que cette BETA 1 est plutôt stable pas aussi bonne en autonomie que la V6 et des applications ne fonctionnent pas et il manque l'application Dictaphone


----------



## Kriskool (22 Juin 2013)

J'ai eu le même problème je suis allé chez Apple et gentiment il me l'ont restauré en m'expliquant la manip de restauration sur vous avez décrite plus haut. Sympa les Apple boys!!


----------



## stivjobs (22 Juin 2013)

Effectivement c'est plutôt sympa de leur part d'avoir fait ça, car Apple n'autorise pas à installer une beta sans compte développeur...

C'est pas pour rien qu'on dit qu'il ne faut pas l'installer si on a pas une bonne raison de le faire !


----------



## Skynet59130 (22 Juin 2013)

Alors voilà, j'ai le même problème, un ami a voulu le mettre sur le mien, j'etais plus pas d'accord et maintenant je suis mal, mon dernier espoir était de faire ce qui a été décrit plus haut mais évidemment je n'ai jamais de chance, je n'ai rien dans iphone software updates.... Donc la à part me pendre je sais pas trop quoi faire, quelqu'un a une solution ? Merci beaucoup d'avance

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h13 ----------

S'il vous plaît c'est urgent ma mère est a l'hôpital, mon père à l'étranger, je peux rien faire, je suis injoignable, je vous en supplis


----------



## stivjobs (22 Juin 2013)

Skynet59130 a dit:


> Alors voilà, j'ai le même problème, un ami a voulu le mettre sur le mien, j'etais plus pas d'accord et maintenant je suis mal, mon dernier espoir était de faire ce qui a été décrit plus haut mais évidemment je n'ai jamais de chance, je n'ai rien dans iphone software updates.... Donc la à part me pendre je sais pas trop quoi faire, quelqu'un a une solution ? Merci beaucoup d'avance
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h13 ----------
> 
> S'il vous plaît c'est urgent ma mère est a l'hôpital, mon père à l'étranger, je peux rien faire, je suis injoignable, je vous en supplis



Essaye de télécharger une version d'iOS 6.1.3 et de la sélectionner dans iTunes au lieu d'aller dans le dossier "iPhone Software Updates".


----------



## Asr (25 Juillet 2013)

Bonsoir,
j'ai moi aussi le même problème mais mon iphone ne peut plus être activé car je n'ai pas de code développeur. Il est aussi impossible de le restaurer via itunes car il est bloqué sur la fenêtre de restauration de l'ios 7. (avec marqué le message "activation error".)

Un peu d'aide serait la bienvenue  !

Cordialement.


----------



## fab76100 (25 Août 2013)

Bonjour a tous 

jai le meme probleme que vous sauf que mon bouton power ne marche plus donc pas de mode dfu comment faire svp ??,


----------



## Gilles2811 (31 Août 2013)

Coucou  j'avais le problème, voila un site avec les Firwares http://iphoneaddict.fr/firmwares

Voilà  j'espère que ça aura aidé des gens ^^


----------



## Cyrillo77 (1 Septembre 2013)

j


----------



## Simondenarcy (6 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour Bonjour , voila ce matin au reveil aprés une cuite , mon iphone m'indique une erreur d'activation car j'etait sous ios7 beta mais n'etant pas developpeur apple jaloux de moi m'a bloqué mon telephone . 

J'aimerai avoir des conseil et un moyen de récupérer mon telephone en etat .. svp pitié merci , avec mes salutations chaleureuses


----------



## Gwen (6 Octobre 2013)

Installe la version finale, il n'y a plus de raison de ne pas y passer maintenant que c'est officiel.


----------



## oseres (6 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,
J' ai le même problème sur 2 iphones 4s également
L ' activation nest pas possible depuis l' appareil
Connecté au mac, la restauration est impossible
" iTunes ne peut restaurer l' iPhone  car Localiser mon iPhone est activé"

Or je ne peux pas desactiver " Localiser mon iPhone" car mon iPhone est inaccessible.
Le chat se mord la queue.


Merci pour votre aide,
Cordialement
Olivier


----------



## Gwen (6 Octobre 2013)

Comme quoi, les protections Apple fonctionnent assez bien.

Le souci, c'est que les vrais développeurs ont sûrement eu une note concernant ce souci éventuel et la nécessité de passer le plus rapidement à la version public.

Du coup, à moins d'appeler Apple, vous êtes bloqué.


----------



## matmat81100 (6 Octobre 2013)

Il m'arrive exactement la même chose, j'ai essayer de le restaurer avec la version officielle de ios7 et avec la version ios 6 mais rien ne fonctionne.


----------



## Dirtix (6 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

Voila je vous explique mon problème, j'avais installé sur mon ancien iPhone 4 la beta d'iOS 7 pour tester un petit peu l'OS... le problème c'est que la beta a expiré.

Impossible d'activer l'iphone qui a été bloqué, impossible de restaurer avec iTunes pour se retrouver avec la version finale d'iOS 7.

Je pense que je suis pas le seul à avoir ce problème mais malgré mes recherches sur internet je n'ai pas trouvé la vraie solution...

Alors rassurez moi, il y a une solution ???

ça m'enbête c'est l'iPhone de ma mère depuis 1 semaine et la il se retrouve bloqué ^^

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses !!!!


----------



## Gege267 (6 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

A la sortie d'iOS 7 beta, je l'ai installé sur mon iPad 2.
J'ai fait les mises a jours jusqu'a la beta 6 et maintenant plus aucune
mise a jour ne m'est proposée et la beta comporte beaucoup de bugs...
Plus grave encore aujourd'hui : iOS 7 beta 6 touche a sa fin et il m'est demandé
d'activer mon iPad.

Je n'ai trouvé aucune solution pour le sortir de cette beta et le mettre a iOS 7
officiel, sachant qu'Apple ne signe plus iOS 6 et que je ne peux pas telecharger
iOS 7.
Avez-vous une solution ?

Cordialement


----------



## Dirtix (6 Octobre 2013)

Même en mode récupération ça ne fonctionne pas, lorsque je clique sur "Restaurer l'iPhone" ça m'ouvre la fenêtre de chargement avec écrit "prise de contact avec le serveur des mises à jour du logiciel de l'iPhone en cours..." 

Le problème c'est que ce chargement est infini... Tellement infini que l'iPhone a eu le temps de quitter le mode DFU au bout de plusieurs minutes

Édit : j'ai enfin réussi à accéder au téléchargement de la bonne mise à jour qui m'annonce environ 90h !!! 


Le problème c'est qu'entre temps pour iphone a à nouveau quitté le mode DFU ...


----------



## Madalvée (6 Octobre 2013)

Pose la question sur le forum développeurs Apple


----------



## bastienbastien (6 Octobre 2013)

Bonsoir à tous .

Je vais avoir besoin de vos connaissances.
Je me trouve dans une situation un peu compliqué, je m'explique :

- J'ai un iphone 5, je ne suis pas un développeur et j'ai installé l'IOS 7 bêta 6 il me semble depuis un petit moment déjà. Tout se passait bien jusqu'à aujourd'hui. Mon device c'est bloqué car la bêta a tout simplement expirée ! Et donc je me dis "pas de soucis, direction ITunes, restauration + installation version officielle".

Et c'est là mon problème. Itunes ne veut pas restaurer car "localiser mon iphone" est activé. Et pour désactiver cette option je dois aller dans mes réglages iphones mais je n'y ai pas accés. En effet sur mon écran il y a " Activation Error, this device is not registered blabla..."

J'ai essayé le mode récup, DFU etc.. Mais pas moyen, peut-être que si j'enregistre mon device sur un compte DEV ca marchera, je ne sais pas..

SI vous pouvez m'aider, ce serait vraiment super !


----------



## Gwen (6 Octobre 2013)

Bon, tout cela nous prouve juste que lorsque l'on joue les apprentis développeurs juste pour avoir quelques icônes colorées avant les autres, cela peut coûter vraiment cher !


----------



## Tim.young (7 Octobre 2013)

Bonsoir à tous !

Je viens ici après avoir tout essayé.. Je vous expose mon problème :

J'ai un iPhone 5, 32go, acheté en juin dernier. Livré avec iOS 6 (je ne sais plus quelle version exactement). J'ai immediatement installé la beta d'iOS 7 dessus, sans compte dev. Aucun souci jusqu'à aujourd'hui. Lorsque la version finale d'iOS7 est sortie le 18 septembre, j'ai voulu la télécharger en OTA, mais impossible (l'iPhone me disait que le logiciel était à jour), donc je n'ai pas pris la peine d'aller plus loin, et j'ai gardé ma beta.

Hier soir, je sors mon iPhone de ma poche, et un gros message s'affiche sur l'ecran verouillé, " activation requise ". J'ai testé en WIFI et en 4G, toujours le même résultat : cet appareil ne fait pas partie de l'iPhone developer program. 

Donc mode récupération, j'essaye de restaurer sur 7.0.2 : the iPhone could not be restored because the firmware is not compatible.

Si quelqu'un à deja rencontré ce type de problème, je veux bien un coup de main

Merci !

Bonne soirée,
Tim


----------



## Tim.young (7 Octobre 2013)

Après pas mal de recherches, j'ai pu voir que beaucoup de gens ont eu le même problème ce weekend. 

Donc la solution serait la suivante : télécharger le tout dernier iTunes (11.1.1), lancer la MAJ et c'est réglé. 

Problème : iTunes ne detecte plus du tout mon iPhone (même en mode récup et DFU), donc impossible de lancer la MAJ ou bien de séléctionner le firmware en maintenant alt enfoncée.

Certains d'entres vous ont la solution à ce problème ?

Merci


----------



## Le Mascou (7 Octobre 2013)

Payer un compte dev ?


----------



## Gwen (7 Octobre 2013)

Excellente suggestion en effet.


----------



## Dirtix (8 Octobre 2013)

Salut,

Je reviens vers vous car j'ai eu ce problème aussi sur l'iPhone 4 qui n'est plus a moi. (Voir le premier commentaire de la page)


Donc je l'ai branché a l'ordi, je l'ai redémarré en mode récupération, iTunes me la détecté, et j'ai pu faire ma restauration a partir d'iOS 7.0.2 que j'ai téléchargé a ce moment la. 


Donc finalement il suffit de le savoir mais c'est un jeu d'enfant


----------

